# Win This Snowboard



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

So Forum said I could keep the 2012 stuff they shipped over to me for my 100 days of reviews. Being that I have no use for it I came up with a fun little contest for only the most dedicated. If you feel like winning a snowboard check this contest out here The Angry Snowboarder Blog Archive The Destroying for a Destroyer Board Giveaway.


----------



## itzzzberny (Mar 6, 2011)

the angry snowboarder with the heart of gold. awesome that your gonna hook someone up but at the price of destruction. hope some kid won't destroy the board his parent's just bought them last season. haha 
:thumbsup:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Man that's what I'm hoping for. I want to see some carnage and emails from pissed off parents.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Watch out for the Anti-Darwinists. They might enact legal action on the premise that people cannot think for themselves and therefor you actually personally ruined their property :laugh:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I have a legal team of 5 lawyers bring it. Plus I said in the rules I'm not responsible for peoples stupidity.


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

Well shit. I got a gopro. I got my snowboard that I thrashed this season so... Might as well try for a new one and have fun thrashing this shit


----------



## TofuSama (May 20, 2010)

I am tempted to enter it. I have a board that won't be used any more.. Winning that would be worth paying for the shipping to Canada.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Bring it guys I need something to amuse myself.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

LOL. I think that the last sentence and a half is where that team of lawyers may come in handy: "...hell drag it behind your car down the highway at 90mph. We don’t care how it’s destroyed but we want to see the most hilarious destructive video wins." 

Idiot kid +police intervention and/or injury + lawyer = frivolous lawsuit and hilarious consequences for idiot kid


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

this is going to be interesting. you should post links to all the vid submitted on this thread.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Not to be a pooper but I pretend to be a lawyer in real life, this MAY be considered a contest so you might want to add a few more rules to your official rules. If some dickwad who hates you snitches to their state they'll try and do some stupid shit. It's stupid as hell, but it is what it is. Most likely nothing will happen as long as nobody gets butt hurt. But just wanted to let you know. For example I think Rhode Island or some other state up there requires a filing for any contests, pay $150 file fee blah blah. That's why you always see "void where prohibited" type language.

Disclaimer: I'm not your lawyer and anyone who thinks they are my client because of what I wrote or relies on the above non-advice lacks rational decision making capabilities.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Eh fuck it I don't really give a shit. It's a board giveaway people want to get butt hurt about it they can go fist themselves and then fuck a cactus covered in lemon juice.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

That's what I'm saying, most of the time nothing happens. Just wanted to let you know that's all


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Nah it's cool I'm not worried and appreciate the heads up. Like I said I have a pretty solid legal team for shit like this and most people will flex the "I'm suing" muscle but nothing ever happens. 

Since January 1st I've had 3 threats of being sued for various things on the site. Each person once I tell them the exact steps its going to take to sue me they back down. I just want some good ole fashioned humor out of this.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

It's pretty damn pathetic that you would have to worry about getting sued for a free snowboard giveaway. american are always looking to rape other peoples wealth for spilt milk it's sad


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

I might have to get a tow on the freeway.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

thats a nice board but who is the douche holding it?


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

Though the vids have potential, seeing people reactions to not winning and destroying a board that they could of used longer would be funnier.

Cant wait to see the vids though, I'm guessing guns and gas are gonna be common themes with these vids.

If only that russian dude who makes those gun vids had a board. He'd make the thing fucking disappear.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Since January 1st I've had 3 threats of being sued for various things on the site. Each person once I tell them the exact steps its going to take to sue me they back down. I just want some good ole fashioned humor out of this.


Post the emails either here or on your site... hilarity awaits


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Just got word some guys in Kansas City are using a grenade to blow a board up.


----------



## Inky (Feb 2, 2011)

I'll just fedex my board to Joe Sexton, easy win.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

A friend of mine wants me to go skydiving in a couple weeks. Maybe they'll let me strap my old board on and i'll just eject it half way down. Just need a dramatic way to videotape the carnage.


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

I will see if Dennis Anderson driver of Grave Digger will run my shit over land on it and do some psyclone donuts on it after that I will get him to sign it then sell it on Ebay.:laugh::dunno:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

sook said:


> A friend of mine wants me to go skydiving in a couple weeks. Maybe they'll let me strap my old board on and i'll just eject it half way down. Just need a dramatic way to videotape the carnage.


Contest ends tuesday.


----------



## ptapia (Dec 1, 2010)

MistahTaki said:


> I might have to get a tow on the freeway.


Got your back man


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Contest ends tuesday.


Yeah I was wondering about that. I might do it anyways cause how fucking rad would that be


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

almost midnight... I'd love to see the submissions


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Just got word some guys in Kansas City are using a grenade to blow a board up.


Pssh. You can buy grenades over the counter at the General Store in that state can't you?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Extending the contest till the end of the month. Now someone go buy some craigslist specials and get to work destroying shit.


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

Cookie cutter boards are okay? Fuck, might just have to go do that.

If only I had a shotgun :laugh:

I dont know how to make a good funny vid about destroying a board without a gun or an explosion of some sorts. Both of which will be near damn illegal around here.

Gotta go talk to some hick friends.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

CARNAGE! Bring on the carnage! There's so many ways to destroy a board and I full encourage buying old gear and breaking it.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Just a lil bumparoo and friendly reminder there's 1 week left to enter and only 2 video's have surfaced so far.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

saw one of them and it was pretty darn lame


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

what are my chances of winning if i submit a vid? give me numbers.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

MistahTaki said:


> what are my chances of winning if i submit a vid? give me numbers.


One outta three if you submit one. I've only seen 2 clips so far, both of them average.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

MistahTaki said:


> what are my chances of winning if i submit a vid? give me numbers.


1 out of however many entries there are... . 


Anyone know if it's illegal to toss things at the grand canyon??


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm pretty sure it is as it's a national park and that would be viewed as littering.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I might see if I can get my hands on a piece of shit board and thrash the holy hell out of it this weekend. When's the deadline?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Tuesday at midnight.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The Angry Snowboarder Blog Archive Destroying Snowboards is Fun so here's the finalists videos and directions on how to vote for who you want to win.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

Just voted for the third one... I think. I haven't a fucking clue how to use facebook. The destruction wasn't cooler than anyone elses, but I just like the fact that he continued to ride it for a little while after the tail snapped.

The first one looked like a gay chimp trying to figure out how to use hand tools. The second one was boring.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

3rd one for sure


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Third one. 

As someone said before - the first one looks like a chimp learning to use hand tools.

The second one - reeks of douchery, i think 7 year old girls could do a better job, look angrier and not risk setting the petrol can alight.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I love how after I get all the submissions someone asks me if it's too late to enter. WTF I ran the god damn contest for half a frigging month.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

i want to say the third one but the awful music they used is stopping me


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

If I actually wanted to destroy my back-up board, I totally could have won that shit. BA was spot on about the limp-wrist comment. I mean come on, how hard is it to swing an axe?


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I love how after I get all the submissions someone asks me if it's too late to enter. WTF I ran the god damn contest for half a frigging month.


What contest?


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

Just sent in my submission, hope I win


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I am going to go out on a limb and say you didn't.:laugh:


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> I am going to go out on a limb and say you didn't.:laugh:


:cheeky4:
hah


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

BoardWalk said:


> What contest?


Shoosh noob back of the line


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

only 3 submissions huh? i should have entered. all the vids are boring and have nothing funny in it


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Shoulda, woulda, coulda, but didn't. Next time don't be so scared to kill a snowboard!


----------



## Sincraft (Sep 6, 2010)

DAMN too late. I saw this and thought - "Craigslist Rocket Snowboard!" - alas it's over.  Would have been cool to put a nose cone on the top of a rocket and 3 or 4 rockets at the butt end and see that thing go up about 300 feet


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Sincraft said:


> DAMN too late. I saw this and thought - "Craigslist Rocket Snowboard!" - alas it's over.  Would have been cool to put a nose cone on the top of a rocket and 3 or 4 rockets at the butt end and see that thing go up about 300 feet


Then pop it with a 12-guage slug! Can anyone say "Pull!!"


----------

